# anyone else have problems with pasta, oats and bran?



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, Does anyone else have real problems eating plain pasta, oats and bran / cereals? I get terrible diarrhea about 2/3 days later, awful stomach pains and really really exhausted before the diarrhea sets in. I thought that oats and pasta were meant to be quite gentle on the stomach but my bowels have a major problem with them. I know Bran is always a problem for me but all I seem to be able to eat is white bread, white rice and plain chicken etc... I did a test with the pasta a while back and for a week only ate food that I knew I could eat and then had a plate of plain pasta, no sauce. 3 days later I had horrendous pain and explosive diarrhea for about 4/5 days. I swear I'll never eat it again but I seem to be getting the same with oats as well







Anyone else have problems with all of these foods Thank goodness for potatoes and white rice.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have trouble with oats on their own but I'm ok when they are an ingredient. Pasta is ok with me but if you have got IBS D I wouldn't recommend bran whatsoever,its horrendous for me and a massive source of insoluble fibre.Insoluble fibre is the fibre that's usually very difficult for ibs d sufferers to tolerate.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hi clare in the uk...i wonder about gluten intolerance in this instance, have you been tested.....i found success with homemade soup..... potato, celery, carrot, squash, sweet red pepper, yellow bean, skinned chicken and msg free chicken soup mix, it's easy to digest, tasty, and should reduce your D. a great deal....i avoid fruit and sugar and bran and fibre and never eat much pasta, i do have oats and honey bread with tomato which i can handle but gave up on cereal and milk.....there is rice pasta by the way and gluten free pasta you might want to try....no fatty meats or chocolate...no fruit juices, no sodas....email me if you want to discuss more with me....brian in canada


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I also guessed gluten intolerance. It's very common among IBSers, and not surprising at all. Oats are often made in places that also handle gluten products, even though they technically don't contain gluten.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

ishylynn said:


> I also guessed gluten intolerance. It's very common among IBSers, and not surprising at all. Oats are often made in places that also handle gluten products, even though they technically don't contain gluten.


This is didnt know.Maybe this is why oats as an ingredient doesnt trouble me.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

If you are FODMAP sensitive you will react to all grains related to wheat.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Digestive Enzymes can help us process these things.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I have learned that when you are in a flare up, foods that you can normally tolerate, you cannot. Something happened to me that changed my IBS C to D and it took a very, very long time - to become IBS C again. (About two years). I went through test after test including being tested for Celiac disease (during colonoscopy) and all came back normal. Pasta, which I loved to eat, I could no longer tolerate - and a host of many more foods that should not have caused distress did. Whatever it was, normally easy foods to digest caused as much distress as trigger foods. Sometimes you just have to give your body time to heal. Sometimes the healing can be fast and other times, for whatever reason it may take a long time. But once the healing takes place, those foods that you had tolerated before, you will be able to tolerate again. I never thought I would be back to a somewhat normal life style - but thankfully I am. I can not tolerate Immodium as others can. When using that type of medication, my body would still try to get rid of the intruding foods and I would still have spasms and the feeling that I would need to eliminate whatever my body was rejecting. Not a good feeling at all. Questran helped for about 6 months and then stopped. I did use Heather's peppermint oil capsules that helped a lot. Eventually though, my body did heal to the point where I have some really good weeks and can eat those easily tolerated foods (such as pasta). Sometimes I am stupid and when I am feeling this good, I forget and eat something I shouldn't - and pay for it. But all and all everything seems much better than it did about 6 or 7 months ago. The point is - when your body has had a bad flare up, any food will cause distress but eventually when your body heals, your tolerance to those foods will be restored


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes absolutely. All three of these worsen my IBS considerably for the next day or more.


----------



## flo_02472 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, I am new here but have been battling IBS for over 30 years. It has recently come to my attention that us IBS patients may hve a gluten sensativity thus oats and bran plus a thousand other grains & products contain the evil gluten. I am lactose intolerant, have daily migraine & IBS all of which demand a limited diet so I am reluctant to go gluten-free. When I saw your post I just thought I'd inform you of the possibility of gluten sensativity. I'd really like to know if a gluten-free diet has helped anyone with IBS. Please feel free to contact [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Lilypond (Oct 7, 2012)

flo_02472 said:


> Hi, I am new here but have been battling IBS for over 30 years. It has recently come to my attention that us IBS patients may hve a gluten sensativity thus oats and bran plus a thousand other grains & products contain the evil gluten. I am lactose intolerant, have daily migraine & IBS all of which demand a limited diet so I am reluctant to go gluten-free. When I saw your post I just thought I'd inform you of the possibility of gluten sensativity. I'd really like to know if a gluten-free diet has helped anyone with IBS. Please feel free to contact [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Lilypond (Oct 7, 2012)

I am gluten intolerant but I can eat oats. I cannot eat any form of wheat. Once I completely cleared the gluten from my system, things got better. You might find the migraines attached to gluten. IT's really hard to eliminate wheat, but within 6 months I stopped taking meds for overactive bladder (which just went away) and I was able to get off sinus meds too. apparently, my body just started reacting to many different things when I became wheat sensitive. How many years this went on before I realised what the problem was, I have no idea. Give up gluten for 60 days, then eat some bread and see what happens. Also, monitor your other problems during that 60 days and see if there is a change.


----------

